# Fs : Tropheus duboisi maswa f1 fry



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful F1 Tropheus Duboisi maswa frys for sale. Parents are really good quality with thick bands and blue faces as you can see from the pics and video, they are just about 1 inch in size showing stunning black with white dots, they are all eating really well and full of energy. 

Selling for $12 each and 10 or more for $10 each and 20 or more $8 each

CALL: 604-779-nine two five eight....if i dont respond


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow those fish look great. Any idea your M/F ratio in your adult colony. How long would fry of this size take to reach an adult size?

GLWS


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

thx! fry 1 inch usually takes about 8 months to reach adult colors


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally Raj. Those are beautiful. Where are the parents from?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

thx bro! Mostly from LAA and some from Spencer jacks


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

those look totally awesome.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

they look very nice Raj. I am very tempted. i already have 57 fish in my 125g, i dont think i should add more. hmmmm


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Just start another tank Jaimie. Like I said before,the kids don't need that much room.They are tempting.


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

thx jamie and ill save some fry for ya whenever your rdy man


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump.........


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Your pm box is full

I would like to buy 6 or 10 of them 

Message me your #


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

hope you like your new colony of trophs "tha604boi"....................still have a bunch for sale!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope that you bought more than 10 of them.They do not do well in small groups. It might seem fine at first,then they get nasty. I would recommend at least 15. Just to let you know.


----------



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

You have no idea how much I want some of these little guys, I just need a tank to put them in the first place.
One day, one day.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Vman said:


> I hope that you bought more than 10 of them.They do not do well in small groups. It might seem fine at first,then they get nasty. I would recommend at least 15. Just to let you know.


I agree with you Vman. I have witnessed it first hand what happens if you have less than 15 in a colony. Not a pretty site.


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

I got 22 tropheus now..


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds good. That's a healthy number. You'll enjoy them for sure


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump........


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump.......


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Buuump.......


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

how many left?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

AKAmikeross said:


> how many left?


30 left close to 1inch and 10 at 1 inch


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

have about 20 left at 1 inch!!!!


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump........


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

I have 30 left at 1 inch!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

18 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbles (Jan 19, 2011)

Would like to take a look if u still have these?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

all sold but have some growing out


----------

